# my 1st saltwater tank



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so i think its about time i started posting about my saltwater tank, its taken longer than i expected but i finally feel like I'm making progress. I built the frame for my stand today cost me $16 in lumber, i planning on facing it with some nice oak once everything is ready to go. Ive got a few more braces to add but that's basically what Ive got so far, now i need to figure out my plumbing any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely tagging along on this one!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome i know im going to need some help so the more the merrier


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction...

*Insert evil laugh... 

Looks good so far; what kind of return pump are you using? I see the tank is drilled at the back, I assume that is your overflow drain into the sump. Try to avoid a straight drop on your overflow line to avoid water noises. Also make sure you put a check valve on your return line as well so you don't get a flood in case the power goes out. MOPS has all the fittings you'll need (if you didn't check them out already...)

Have fun!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Check valve can fail, I'd rather just make sure your sump can hold all the excess water.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

50seven said:


> Welcome to the addiction...
> 
> *Insert evil laugh...
> 
> ...


i havent started my plumbing yet the tank has a 2" overflow but im not sure if i should reduce it down. I havent decided on my return pump i would like it to be in sump to save on space, i didnt want to get one until i know my flow rate to the sump. I was planning on getting all my fittings from a pool place do you guys think "mops" is the better way to go?

heres some shots of the over flow, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

finally 

Good luck with the beginning

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> finally
> 
> Good luck with the beginning


lol yea i know eh i got hooked back into fishing so it kinda ate 
up a lot of funds


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> i havent started my plumbing yet the tank has a 2" overflow but im not sure if i should reduce it down. I havent decided on my return pump i would like it to be in sump to save on space, i didnt want to get one until i know my flow rate to the sump. I was planning on getting all my fittings from a pool place do you guys think "mops" is the better way to go?
> 
> heres some shots of the over flow, let me know what you guys think.


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26375

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

You might want to re-enforce the sides of the stand with some cross members Salties tend to get heavy 

along for the ride


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Ocean Explorer said:


> You might want to re-enforce the sides of the stand with some cross members Salties tend to get heavy
> 
> along for the ride


oh i plan on it i just wanted to leave plenty of space to set up and plumb then im going to reinforce the hell out of it and cover it with a nice veneer


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

So i finally got around to setting up my plumbing, now its time to add sand and rock. Where is the best place to get my substrate from, im planning on getting my live rock from members on either GTAA or AP.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Either NAFB or SUM for substrate.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I see you do not have overflow and I suggest to put something in the intake pipe in the tank. I do not proper name in English, but it will prevent snails to get to the drain. Big Als sell these parts for different sizes of the pipes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> I do not proper name in English, but it will prevent snails to get to the drain.


Greg, perhaps you mean "sieve" or more likely "strainer".

mrobson, looking good! If you need lighting still, member "Otaku" (Burlington) has a double T5HO marine light fixture, Brand new in box, for sale: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28102 Just FYI


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Either NAFB or SUM for substrate.


i live out in stoney creek not far from hamilton big als, not sure if the hike to the other side of T.O would be worth it for substrate



sig said:


> I see you do not have overflow and I suggest to put something in the intake pipe in the tank. I do not proper name in English, but it will prevent snails to get to the drain. Big Als sell these parts for different sizes of the pipes


i bought the tank like that, i was planning on putting some egg crate inside the drain. should i just remove the piping and install a box over flow instead?



Will said:


> Greg, perhaps you mean "sieve" or more likely "strainer".
> 
> mrobson, looking good! If you need lighting still, member "Otaku" (Burlington) has a double T5HO marine light fixture, Brand new in box, for sale: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28102 Just FYI


thanks for the heads up but ive already got the Aquatic Life Four-Lamp T5-HO

im really starting to get the itch to just go crazy with the credit card, im hoping santa brings me lots of salty goodies lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

MOPS, definitely MOPS


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will said:


> Greg, perhaps you mean "sieve" or more likely "strainer".
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> i bought the tank like that, i was planning on putting some egg crate inside the drain. should i just remove the piping and install a box over flow instead?
> l


you do not need to remove piping, just add piece like I published to the elbow or to the pipe. (depends on the high needed for overflow. You do not want intake will be to low and in case of hydro failure water from the tank will overflow your sump. It could be good idea to make emergency pump stop and see that you have enough place in the sump)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> you do not need to remove piping, just add piece like I published to the elbow or to the pipe. (depends on the high needed for overflow. You do not want intake will be to low and in case of hydro failure water from the tank will overflow your sump. It could be good idea to make emergency pump stop and see that you have enough place in the sump)


oh ok i was just going to fab something like that myself, i already conducted a power failure test i have enough space in the sump to handle the backflow.

What kind of substrate should i go with? i was thinking a blend of sugar sized and something courser


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I think a lot of people tend to use the Carib Sea sand. I used crushed Arogonite. I love the look of it, helps buffer the water a bit, and it's small enough that my snails and wrasses can dig and enjoy themselves.

The big plus side is it's easier to syphon without sucking the substrate out, as opposed to sand...

it's personal preferance i believe though. I've seen some really nice crushed coral beds too. seems a little rough IMO. I wouldn't imagine my turbo snails would enjoy that stuff...

I'm also curious to find out what some other members are using, as i'm still on the newer side of marine. It was a side venture from my cichlids. a pricey side venture lol.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i was thinking of getting seaflor super reef sand or should i go with something finer grain like sugar sized aragonite sand?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/seaflor-super-reef-sand-p-1112.html

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/sugar-size-aragonite-sand-p-1115.html


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so i finally got my tank set up, ive had it running for about 1 month.
Here are a few pics, so far so good


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a decent start! 

I'd add a mesh or grate over your overflow pipe to prevent a fish from going surfing to the sump. It may not have happened yet, but it'll happen eventually.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like a decent start!
> 
> I'd add a mesh or grate over your overflow pipe to prevent a fish from going surfing to the sump. It may not have happened yet, but it'll happen eventually.


thanks its getting there slowly but surely. MOPS is supposed to be finding me a 2" slip strainer, but if anyone else knows when i can find one that would be greatly appreciated.


----------

